

NSA spying hurts business of large U.S. hardware makers - WestCoastJustin
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/shinal/2013/12/08/nsa-spying-has-damaged-overseas-business-of-strongest-us-tech-companies/3891765/

======
Zigurd
The crisis of trust in US telecom gear hits the mainstream media. Cisco should
be way ahead of a columnist in USA Today in both diagnosing and addressing the
problem, right? Read the conference call transcript. Only one mention of "NSA"
and that is in an analyst's question that was deflected.

